# Clothing from furs



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey all. Sorry if this is kicking a dead horse on here but I recently moved onto some nice land and starting trapping heavily again. I have a few furs I would like to have made into hats a vest etc. i was hoping you guys/gals could recommend someplace. I'd prefer local (instate) if possible. Thanks in advance all!!:help:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Furs by Fritz in Swartz Creek


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> Furs by Fritz in Swartz Creek


Fritz Henke---Furrier to the trappers of Michigan for Years

810 635 9669


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

does he have a web page?


----------



## trapper ed (Sep 9, 2011)

no page, call him and set up appointment he makes nice stuff and good price.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Picked up 2 more beaver hats and a muskrat hat from Fritz and Pat yesterday. Great people! 

I've had about 10 hats made because people want one the instance they see them.


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

How many rats to make a hat.
Price on the muskrat hat.
Take them there streatched.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

i would be interested in those answers as well, pm if you cant post it here.. thanks


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I sent him fur for a coyote and beaver hat for those they were one tanned hide sent to him labor $95. I asked anout the tanning he said better off that i send them to moyles rather then him. Hope that helps. Can't answer on rats but one 60" or larger beaver and one big coyote to make a hat. He is more then happy to answer your questions give him a call


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

6-8 rats depending on size. 

Cheaper and faster to tan them yourself, but I just have Fritz send them. Around 10 bucks a rat. 95 for hat labor as stated. 

If you tried to buy a quality fur hat, they start at about 225...


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

hey fire fighter how do you size your head? i had a muskrat hat made and its to tight, am looking to get another hat made but dont want to get another vice gripper
also would like to see a pic of one of the ones that cover the ears and back of the neck.. looking to get a coyote one done..


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Fritz takes measurements.

All my hats cover ears and neck as well.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Firefighter said:


> Fritz takes measurements.
> 
> All my hats cover ears and neck as well.


I gotta stop browsing this site. Now I gotta catch a bunch of critters. 

Nice looking hat.


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm thinking grey fox hat with the face and ears facing forwards and tail down the back. Trapper from Georgia on TV had one like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Duckman1 said:


> I'm thinking grey fox hat with the face and ears facing forwards and tail down the back. Trapper from Georgia on TV had one like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Called a "Mountain Man" hat. Fritz had a few of various critters there, including a possum complete with skinned tail. It was pretty cool!


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

thanks for the pic posting and other info!


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Yep that's what I want. I have 6 ready to flesh and stretch. Going to have to contact him. Have seen him at state trap convention many times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

I spoke with Fritz and I am going to have him make some sweet stuff. I'm hoping to get a couple more yoties this week so I can have em stretched and dried soon to go along with my others. Thanks all!


----------

